# I got a berried CPO finally!



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

Yesterday I got a nice surprise when I noticed I finally have a berried CPO!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!! Sweet! Mine have barely begun to start holding eggs. These guys little guys are cool  I hope you could raise the babies successfully; I heard the babies are quite cannibalistic. You would have to start thinking about making a lot of hiding spaces in the long run. Lava rock, small pots, etc. Good luck!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

pvc pipes are helpful, toss a bunch of them in so there are plenty of hiding spots. Remember, they get hungry which is why they eat each other, you'll have to provide a constant food source for them.

-Gordon


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

I have some PVC tubes that I used silicone on and covered in sand in the tank now, I plan on putting a bunch of Subwassertang and Java moss on the bottom of the tank also so the fry can hide in that also! I'll update more as I get more pictures (she dug a cave under a larger rock though and likes to hide in that now)


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

The female should be dropping the babies any day now! Nowhere near the number of babies compared to how many eggs she had at first (I'm guessing maybe a dozen) but you can see in this picture that they babies are hatched and still hanging on to the underside of the mother, pretty cool!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky!!!! feed them well!

-Gordon


----------

